# Garter snakes



## AmandaLynn (Jul 22, 2009)

I love these! I've been seeing tons of them this summer. These are a couple that my kids caught the other day. They are really calm and docile. I've only been bitten once by one, but they are non venomous and have very small teeth so, it wasn't at all painful... just kinda cute. :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Jul 22, 2009)

I never find them anymore, but then again, I don't really look. But they're cool.


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice pics. I have not seen any this year.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 22, 2009)

That first one is really pretty!  They are pretty cute too... in *your *pics, hehe!  I hardly ever see any snakes these days. But I likely wouldn't try to catch one if I did. My little brother used to have great fun scaring me with the ones he kept... and I don't think I've ever recovered.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 22, 2009)

yea, their cute alright!


----------



## Zephyr (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh wow! A real treat!

Looks like a red morph T. sirtalis pickeringi in the first pic, or a T. sirtalis fitchi, followed by a borderline blue-red phase pickeringi in the second.

Sorry, garter snake fanatic here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh my! did u tell me what mine was then? Oh and while I am at it, u seem to be quite versitle in many different animals and insects, come over here and help me :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 22, 2009)

Zephyr said:


> Oh wow! A real treat! Looks like a red morph T. sirtalis pickeringi in the first pic, or a T. sirtalis fitchi, followed by a borderline blue-red phase pickeringi in the second.
> 
> Sorry, garter snake fanatic here.


That's eactly what I thought! Garter snakes, right? :lol:


----------



## Zephyr (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh, what the masses don't know... lol

I'll have to get pics of my garters sometime.


----------



## Zephyr (Jul 23, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Oh my! did u tell me what mine was then? Oh and while I am at it, u seem to be quite versitle in many different animals and insects, come over here and help me :lol:


Most certainly! Just cover my airfare, cockroach food costs, dietary and humidity requirements and I'll be all set to move in with ya.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 23, 2009)

Zephyr said:


> Most certainly! Just cover my airfare, cockroach food costs, dietary and humidity requirements and I'll be all set to move in with ya.


She's re-doing the bug room, but I don't think she planned a space for an additional human tenant.  I hope you'll be happy with a humidity foam pad in the corner under her computer desk! :lol:


----------



## Zephyr (Jul 23, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> She's re-doing the bug room, but I don't think she planned a space for an additional human tenant.  I hope you'll be happy with a humidity foam pad in the corner under her computer desk! :lol:


As long as she dipped it in apple juice, I think I'll be okay.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 23, 2009)

Zephyr said:


> As long as she dipped it in apple juice, I think I'll be okay.


 :huh: What?



.......


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 23, 2009)

haha, u can sleep anywhere, as long as u can work!


----------



## -MK- (Jul 24, 2009)

Awww. I love garter snakes! I used to have one as a pet for years. In some ways, they're like mantids - very curious about anything that moves, ferocious toward their prey, but very laid back and friendly with people, most of the time anyway. However, on YouTube there are some pretty funny videos of little garter snakes striking at people's cameras, and occasionally biting someone. There are "praying mantis attacks camera" videos too, but in these it's just a case of the mantis wanting to climb on the camera, doing the front leg "I want to climb" motion and then jumping, scaring the bejeezus out of the person holding the camera. :lol:


----------



## Stone (Jul 26, 2009)

Those are beautiful  You guys on the west coast are lucky to have such beatiful garters  

Hey Zephyr, are you a member on thamnophis.com? I haven't been there in a long time unfortunately.


----------



## Zephyr (Jul 27, 2009)

Stone said:


> Those are beautiful  You guys on the west coast are lucky to have such beatiful garters  Hey Zephyr, are you a member on thamnophis.com? I haven't been there in a long time unfortunately.


2 years and still going member.


----------



## agent A (Jul 28, 2009)

I have been bitten by one once, my parents freaked out because they thought it was venomous


----------

